

Valve: First version of SteamOS to be released to the masses on Friday - Swifty
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/12/valve-first-version-of-steamos-to-be-released-to-the-masses-on-friday/

======
evjan
2014: the year of the linux gaming console?

